# Beat buddy ???



## JeremyP (Jan 10, 2012)

I just saw the beat buddy in the new guitar player , and then the advertisement here... Looks pretty cool. Anybody try one yet or have a pre order?


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

It's funny you should mention this as earlier today I was checking out a new (to me) website called Guitar Gear regarding something totally different and as I was checking out other parts of the website I found his review here: http://guitargear.org/2014/09/25/new-gear-beatbuddy-the-first-pedal-drum-machine/ He seems to like it.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I've been on the fence about this thing for ages. I've never been able to pull the trigger.

Apparently (based on the emails they sent out), they sold a good amount of units, and I haven't seen any used ones for sale.

added: it is on my gas list, but it falls after the EHX B9 and the Chase Bliss Warper Vinyl.


----------



## Beatles (Feb 7, 2006)

I ordered one as part of their crowd funding campaign last December. I should be getting it mid to late October (fingers crossed). I also bought the B9 a couple of months ago. Really liking it. I've been doing some cool things with that and my Jaman solo XT.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Beatles said:


> I ordered one as part of their crowd funding campaign last December. I should be getting it mid to late October (fingers crossed). I also bought the B9 a couple of months ago. Really liking it. I've been doing some cool things with that and my Jaman solo XT.


Hey man, if you're trying to make me jealous - it's working.


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

Great idea in theory, but sounds kinda cheesy in the clips. It won't be taking the place of the Alesis drum machine + foot trigger switch anytime soon in my practice space...


----------



## JeremyP (Jan 10, 2012)

Just an update , my brother paid the upfront nd is supposed to get his this month. So as soon as it comes in I will do a full write up for you guys.


----------



## Beatles (Feb 7, 2006)

Mine is on its way. Should have it today or tomorrow.


----------



## JeremyP (Jan 10, 2012)

Beatles said:


> Mine is on its way. Should have it today or tomorrow.



AWESOME!!!! Please let us know what you think.


----------



## Beatles (Feb 7, 2006)

I've had my BeatBuddy for three weeks now, and I have to say this pedal is amazing. It comes preloaded with ten different kits, and twenty different drum styles...form rock to jazz. The drum styles are further broken down into specific beats. The sound quality is exceptional, and I run the pedal directly into my PA. What is really great about the pedal is the ability to transition between verse, chorus, bridge with the press of the pedal. Each time you transition, the fills change making the drum style sound natural. If you press the pedal half way through the measure, it will only do a fill for half the measure. It's incredibly intuitive. You can download the BeatBuddy software and make your own beats. The software is still a beta version, and they are currently working on a Mac version. A few glitches here and there but nothing that stops the pedal from being usable. I preordered last December, it was a crowd funding campaign through Indiegogo and I paid $179. U.S. It was worth the wait. I would do it again.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Beatles said:


> I've had my BeatBuddy for three weeks now, and I have to say this pedal is amazing. It comes preloaded with ten different kits, and twenty different drum styles...form rock to jazz. The drum styles are further broken down into specific beats. The sound quality is exceptional, and I run the pedal directly into my PA. What is really great about the pedal is the ability to transition between verse, chorus, bridge with the press of the pedal. Each time you transition, the fills change making the drum style sound natural. If you press the pedal half way through the measure, it will only do a fill for half the measure. It's incredibly intuitive. You can download the BeatBuddy software and make your own beats. The software is still a beta version, and they are currently working on a Mac version. A few glitches here and there but nothing that stops the pedal from being usable. I preordered last December, it was a crowd funding campaign through Indiegogo and I paid $179. U.S. It was worth the wait. I would do it again.


Will you be trying it through a pedal board and guitar amp.at all? I'm really curious about this, since.i suspect that's how I'd use it.


----------



## Beatles (Feb 7, 2006)

adcandour said:


> Will you be trying it through a pedal board and guitar amp.at all? I'm really curious about this, since.i suspect that's how I'd use it.


It sits on my pedal board now. I've been alternating between my Pa and amp. You're welcome to come over try it out for yourself. I'm in Newmarket. You can hear the EHX B9 organ pedal as well. PM me if you're interested.


----------



## JeremyP (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks for the updates on this, .... Screw it , pulling the trigger ..NOW


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

JeremyP said:


> Thanks for the updates on this, .... Screw it , pulling the trigger ..NOW


You won't regret it. I've never had more fun playing. A comment was made about the sound quality earlier in the thread - it's actually fantastic and dependent on what you play them through.

I purchased a good quality computer speaker, Bose Companion 5 (which are a hell of a lot cheaper than high end studio monitors), and it feels like the drummer is in the room with me. I'm working hard to try and get that sound onto demos, but I'm finding it difficult.

The only issue I've had with the Bose is that they automatically go into sleep mode. I have to contact Bose about this.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I've also been on the fence with this one. I've gone to the website to order but backed off at the last minute. I'm now between getting this or the EZDrummer software which I thought was pretty neat too. Although they are basically 2 different methods of creating drum tracks, I'm trying to figure out what is more beneficial for me, for what I want to use it for.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

There was a review of the Beat Buddy in a recent issue of _Guitar Player_, and the reviewer/editor, Michael Molenda, said that his failure to recognize it at NAMM as the sales success it became, is proof that you should never go to him for investing tips.


----------



## woodnoize (Jun 18, 2009)

ours comes in a few days! very excited to give this a go in multiple scenarios. will post some vids at some point.


----------



## JeremyP (Jan 10, 2012)

Can't wait to get mine!!!!


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

What's happening with you guys??? Did you get them yet?

Here's video to get your juices going, but before you click:

1) allow me to apologize for the gratuitous crotch shot
2) allow me to apologize for the unhappy ending. 
3) I refuse to apologize for playing shitty metal 
4) I refuse to apologize for wearing another pair of pyjama bottoms

[video=youtube;sDY9umBSPAo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sDY9umBSPAo&amp;feature=youtu.be[/video]


----------



## woodnoize (Jun 18, 2009)

still waiting for ours... 15 days and counting.


----------



## woodnoize (Jun 18, 2009)

well, we finally got ours on monday. its great! 
took about a 7 weeks to get it as the first shipment got stuck in US customs. once we figured out what had happened, they were totally cool about it & shipped me another BB. just it would have been nicer to get it sooner but really it was a situation out of each of our hands. 
as for the BB itself, its pretty fun right out of the box and super easy to get started with. very logical and intuitive and a great practice tool. we'll post some vids when we get some time over the weekend.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

woodnoize said:


> well, we finally got ours on monday. its great!
> took about a 7 weeks to get it as the first shipment got stuck in US customs. once we figured out what had happened, they were totally cool about it & shipped me another BB. just it would have been nicer to get it sooner but really it was a situation out of each of our hands.
> as for the BB itself, its pretty fun right out of the box and super easy to get started with. very logical and intuitive and a great practice tool. we'll post some vids when we get some time over the weekend.


Looking forward to the clips...

Did i already ask what you plan on playing them through (i.e. speakers, amp, monitors)?


----------



## woodnoize (Jun 18, 2009)

here's a wee clip on did on monday when i had my first 20 mins with it. the angle is all wrong but maybe u get the gist. i'm running it thru a mixer into a PA along with my bass. http://youtu.be/vb5tU1xlzXc


----------



## woodnoize (Jun 18, 2009)

Beat Buddy debuts in 2 live shows this weekend! woohooo!


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Interesting, may have to get one of these


----------



## tomsy49 (Apr 2, 2015)

They seem a lot more practical for live use than the Trio. The editable set lists seem like a great option. I was looking for one but they were just too much for what i need it for. Went with The Trio instead. There is a smaller version called te BeatBuddy mini for $149 USD but it does not allow near the options like setlists and editing songs from what i see. https://mybeatbuddy.com/product/beatbuddy-mini/


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I finally got around to getting one of these, waiting on delivery. Need to figure out what I am going to run it into now. I don't think you can just plug these in line on the pedalboard. At least it's not the most favorable route from what I can read.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

adcandour said:


> What's happening with you guys??? Did you get them yet?
> 
> Here's video to get your juices going, but before you click:
> 
> ...


I cant get this link to worky


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Scotty said:


> I cant get this link to worky


Sorry, I think I deleted it.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

adcandour said:


> Sorry, I think I deleted it.


ah, explains it. thanks


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Curious. I like the trio. This is different thiugh.


----------



## tomsy49 (Apr 2, 2015)

I am eagerly awaiting my Beatbuddy mini. I didn't need the ability to tweak or anything.... Just needed some backing drums without a computer or iPad. I'll post a review when i get it and have time to play around.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I picked up my Beat Buddy yesterday. Yes, they are expensive. But this thing is pretty cool and I must say the drums do sound much more authentic than anything I have ever used in the past. The unit is fairly simple to use right out of the box. They also have a section on their website for user created drum tracks to various songs and the list is growing. They also have packaged downloads for around $5 with custom tracks. Right now, the included tracks are all I need for the next 200 hours of jamming myself. It's nice to have those drums when you are mostly playing on your own.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I've had a BOSS Dr Rhythm for years.
The first was in the early '90s, I think, the second and one that I have now is well over ten years old.
That unit is a little more user friendly out of the box with three sections, fills and intro/ending options.
It also has a bass line on the tracks and a ton of presets.
I run it into a little Roland Cube 30 bass amp and it works out great.

I picked up a Trio a while ago, but I have only used it through headphones and wasn't that thrilled with the tone.
Pretty cool practice tool though. I find an accompanying bass line to help when alone.
I'll have to rig it through that Cube 30 and hear the difference.

This pedal does intrigue me though, I may snag one used down the road.


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2016)

I use YouTube. Tons of practice tracks, some are available for a very small fee in high quality files and loops if you get something you want to record...


----------

